# SK Hynix P31 Gold 1 TiB: any opinions?



## 80251 (May 20, 2022)

I'm leaning towards this M2 NVME mostly because of the storagereview review of it and its price. Does it have on-board DRAM cache or any opinions on it?

It seems difficult to find out if a given NVME has any on-board DRAM cache (manufacturer published specifications rarely mention if a given NVME SSD has a DRAM cache at all).


----------



## timta2 (May 21, 2022)

One of the best SSDs around, from what I've heard and read. It has on-board LPDDR4 DRAM.









						SK hynix Gold P31 M.2 NVMe SSD Review: High-Performance, Unprecedented Efficiency (Updated)
					

The first SSD with 128-layer NAND, SK hynix’s Gold P31 sets the bar for efficiency




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2022)

You could also look at the Seagate FireCuda 520 1TB for reliability.

Not the fastest out there but 1800TBW / 5 year warranty.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 21, 2022)

My favorite PCIe 3.0 drive. I use it in my main desktop, but it is also highly suitable for laptop use due to its unparalelled efficiency.

It does have 1GB DRAM per 1TB NAND.

The S31 SATA drives are also excellent, they will fully saturate the SATA III bus. I have a couple of those for benching.


----------



## 80251 (May 21, 2022)

Has SK Hynix ever engaged in any bait-and-switch tactics with their SSD's? I've read it's not only controllers that are subject to bait-and-switch tactics but the type of DRAM cache on SSD's (e.g. slower memory substituted for faster memory). I refuse to buy from any manufacturers who have engaged in bait-and-switch tactics -- regardless of rationale/narrative for doing so.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 21, 2022)

80251 said:


> Has SK Hynix ever engaged in any bait-and-switch tactics with their SSD's? I've read it's not only controllers that are subject to bait-and-switch tactics but the type of DRAM cache on SSD's (e.g. slower memory substituted for faster memory). I refuse to buy from any manufacturers who have engaged in bait-and-switch tactics -- regardless of rationale/narrative for doing so.


They have not done this, at least it has not been documented.

I will say that they have only released the P31 and S31 for consumers so far, so perhaps this can change down the line. They've been an OEM supplier of SSDs for many years, not sure if they've stealthily changed components there (but it would be way less consequential).

To be fair, if you held that policy for eternity, eventually you would not be able to buy any manufacturer's drives. Most have done it at some point and all probably will eventually.


----------



## 80251 (May 21, 2022)

If an OEM supplier were to resort to bait-and-switch tactics with their client that would definitely cause them problems (monetary, perhaps legal) right?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2022)

80251 said:


> If an OEM supplier were to resort to bait-and-switch tactics with their client that would definitely cause them problems (monetary, perhaps legal) right?



Youre only guilty if you get caught


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2022)

SK Hynix Gold P31 1 TB Review - Amazing Performance
					

The SK Hynix Gold P31 M.2 NVMe SSD achieves truly impressive performance thanks to its Hynix "Cepheus" controller, which is paired with 128-layer NAND flash. It is the fastest PCIe Gen 3 drive we ever tested, beating even some Gen 4 drives, at a much better price.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




one of the best drives you can buy



80251 said:


> Does it have on-board DRAM cache


It does, always mentioned in my reviews in multiple locations


----------



## MachineLearning (May 21, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> SK Hynix Gold P31 1 TB Review - Amazing Performance
> 
> 
> The SK Hynix Gold P31 M.2 NVMe SSD achieves truly impressive performance thanks to its Hynix "Cepheus" controller, which is paired with 128-layer NAND flash. It is the fastest PCIe Gen 3 drive we ever tested, beating even some Gen 4 drives, at a much better price.
> ...


Yeah, it's a little odd that OP read one review on another site and then posted here asking about the drive. When you already have a review on this site, and there are numerous other reviews online if a second opinion was wanted by OP.


----------



## 80251 (May 21, 2022)

Storagereview didn't have any mention of whether or not the SK Hynix P31 gold line has any on-board DRAM and NEITHER does the manufacturer's product page.

I didn't even know about the TPU review. TPU doesn't review every SSD and not even half as many as storagereview does (storagereview strives to review every permutation [i.e. capacity] of a given line).


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2022)

80251 said:


> storagereview strives to review every permutation [i.e. capacity] of a given line





80251 said:


> Storagereview didn't have any mention of whether or not the SK Hynix P31 gold line has any on-board DRAM


Guess quality over quantity



80251 said:


> TPU doesn't review every SSD


Any specific drives that I need to test?


----------



## 80251 (May 22, 2022)

W1zzard some of the NVME PCIe SSD's I was looking for were the:
1. Seagate Firecuda 530 1 TiB
2. Seagate Firecuda 520 1 TiB
3. WD Black SN750
4. Sabrent Rocket NVME 4.0

Storagereview had all of them reviewed, but then again, that's all they do is storage reviews.

What's strange is that when I looked for secondary reviews on some of the NVME PCIe SSD's on the ones I was considering TPU's reviews never came up.


----------



## Braegnok (May 22, 2022)

SK Hynix just released Platinum P41 gen4 drive, few days ago I ordered one. https://www.amazon.com/SK-hynix-Platinum-Internal-Compact/dp/B09QX6SL2Y


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2022)

80251 said:


> Sabrent Rocket NVME 4.0











						Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus 2 TB + PS5 Heatsink Review
					

The Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus uses the famous Phison E18 controller. In our real-life testing, it achieves a top score, almost matching the Samsung 980 Pro and WD Black SN850 at better pricing. We also tested the Sabrent PlayStation 5 heatsink, which is custom-shaped to fit the opening in the PS5...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






80251 said:


> WD Black SN750


Kinda old, I tested the SN770 recently



80251 said:


> 1. Seagate Firecuda 530 1 TiB
> 2. Seagate Firecuda 520 1 TiB


Yeah Seagate doesn't want to send us samples anymore, after they sent me the 520 for review..
I finished the review, noted that performance isn't any faster than the 510, because it has super terrible mixed IO, which most other reviewers don't test.
A few emails back and forth about reproducing the issue, "we'll get back to you, please wait before posting the review", when asked about samples for the 530 in August 2021: "We have only very few samples at this time, we'll get back to you"



Braegnok said:


> SK Hynix just released Platinum P41 gen4 drive, few days ago I ordered one. https://www.amazon.com/SK-hynix-Platinum-Internal-Compact/dp/B09QX6SL2Y


Been talking to them a lot, I have one coming for review, not sure when though. Kinda odd timing with the drives already available at Amazon


----------



## Assimilator (May 22, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah Seagate doesn't want to send us samples anymore, after they sent me the 520 for review..
> I finished the review, noted that performance isn't any faster than the 510, because it has super terrible mixed IO, which most other reviewers don't test.
> A few emails back and forth about reproducing the issue, "we'll get back to you, please wait before posting the review", when asked about samples for the 530 in August 2021: "We have only very few samples at this time, we'll get back to you"


Scummy company. Not surprising after the bait-and-switch they pulled with their Blue SSDs.


----------



## 80251 (May 22, 2022)

Is the question at this point which SSD manufacturers haven't engaged in bait-and-switch tactics?


----------



## Wooden Law - Black (May 23, 2022)

80251 said:


> Is the question at this point which SSD manufacturers haven't engaged in bait-and-switch tactics?


There aren't many, but SK hynix is one example.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 23, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> Scummy company. Not surprising after the bait-and-switch they pulled with their Blue SSDs.


Wrong company


80251 said:


> Is the question at this point which SSD manufacturers haven't engaged in bait-and-switch tactics?


Yes.


----------



## Selaya (May 23, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> [ ... ]
> 
> Yeah Seagate doesn't want to send us samples anymore, after they sent me the 520 for review..
> I finished the review, noted that performance isn't any faster than the 510, because it has super terrible mixed IO, which most other reviewers don't test.
> ...


Buy retail? xd
Maybe have a Patreon tier to fund that (and have supporters suggest what they want reviewed) or something?


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2022)

Selaya said:


> Buy retail? xd


I could, but worth it? Is there really that much interest for these drives?


----------



## Selaya (May 23, 2022)

I'd say so, yeah.
TPU is like, the only actual SSD review site I can think of (I don't count those who just run CDM & AS-SSD) out there, and it'd be good to know which drives are like, _acceptable_ and which should be stayed away from.
This mostly concerns drives that are of an acceptable price (<$100/TB), but really any SSD would be like, _good to know_ at the very least.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2022)

Seagate 530 looks like the standard Phison E18 + B47R combo, like half a dozen other SSDs that I've tested. Can't go wrong, if the price is right. Seems overpriced right now


----------



## Braegnok (May 24, 2022)

I received the SK Hynix P41 SSD yesterday,..



Plan on installing the 1TB SK Hynix as a secondary storage drive in my ITX system, currently I'm running 4TB Seagate 530 as my primary drive.


----------



## chrcoluk (May 24, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus 2 TB + PS5 Heatsink Review
> 
> 
> The Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus uses the famous Phison E18 controller. In our real-life testing, it achieves a top score, almost matching the Samsung 980 Pro and WD Black SN850 at better pricing. We also tested the Sabrent PlayStation 5 heatsink, which is custom-shaped to fit the opening in the PS5...
> ...


Umm they shouldnt need to be able to reproduce for it to be a valid review, I think you was incredibly kind to even inform them ahead of publishing.  Is that something you do all the time?

Their strategy also kind of worked on you, they succeeded in silencing you for future products by not sending you a sample, a way to make that strategy fail is to buy retail sample to review.

I kind of feel if a reviewer has a issue with a product, they should be contacting the tech support channel instead of specialised personal media contact, and then make the customer service experience as part of the review.


----------



## ModEl4 (May 24, 2022)

It's a superb drive, it achieves parity with the best pci gen3 drives being a 4 channel only design while the competition needs 8 (if I'm not mistaken, also P41 platinum seems 4 channel design)


----------



## Wooden Law - Black (May 24, 2022)

ModEl4 said:


> (f I'm not mistaken, also P41 platinum seems 4 channel design)


There are only speculations about it at the moment, but honestly I don't think so, it's difficult to see 4-channel controllers with that performance.


----------



## 80251 (May 24, 2022)

Buying a part without any reviews, is that kinda like being a beta tester? How does it stack up against the mighty Samsung 980Pro or Intel's Optane M2 NVME offerings?


----------



## ModEl4 (May 24, 2022)

I don't have the time to search it much, but Ryan from Anandtech think it likely is a 4 channel design:
https://www.anandtech.com/show/1739...d-going-even-faster-with-pcie-4-and-176l-nand


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I think you was incredibly kind to even inform them ahead of publishing. Is that something you do all the time?


I like to think that I'm a kind person, definitely not interested in drama for clicks. If they can figure out the issue and fix it, it would help everyone.



chrcoluk said:


> they succeeded in silencing you for future products by not sending you a sample, a way to make that strategy fail is to buy retail sample to review.


True


----------



## chrcoluk (May 24, 2022)

Fair enough, not a bad thing to get an issue fixed that otherwise could be left for years afterwards.


----------



## Wooden Law - Black (May 24, 2022)

ModEl4 said:


> I don't have the time to search it much, but Ryan from Anandtech think it likely is a 4 channel design:
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1739...d-going-even-faster-with-pcie-4-and-176l-nand


As I said, it is a speculation...


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 24, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I could, but worth it? Is there really that much interest for these drives?


These days, if I can't find a review of a product I don't buy it.

There's enough choice exclusively in "products with good reviews" that I don't need to go buying some unknown crap based solely on the manufacturer's spec sheet. We _know_ they lie. They _all_ lie, there are _several decades_ of concrete evidence proving that they are incapable of honesty.

At best, they're economical with the truth.
More commonly it's _"up to"_ caveats on performance figures that bear no resemblance to real use.
At worst, it's class-action lawsuits all around.

Manufacturer lies are why independent reviews exist in the first place. If the manufacturers told the truth all the time, every review would just be a repeat of the marketing materials 

One of the best tools in a buyer's arsenal these days is cynicism:

If an SSD doesn't say what type of NAND is used, it's probably QLC.
If it doeson't mention a DRAM cache there isn't one.
If an HDD doesn't explicitly say CMR somewhere, it has a shingles infection
If a monitor doesn't say what panel type it is, it's definitely TN.
If specification _x_ is omitted, it's because it's the cheapest and worst of all the possibilities.


----------



## 80251 (May 25, 2022)

The SK Hynix product page for the SK Hynix P31 Gold makes no mention whatsoever of a DRAM cache, yet reportedly it has upwards of a 1 GiB DRAM cache.


----------



## Braegnok (May 25, 2022)

STH dropped a review today,.. both the P31 & P41 drives are listed in the charts: https://www.servethehome.com/sk-hynix-platinum-p41-1tb-nvme-ssd-ssd-review/


----------



## 80251 (May 25, 2022)

I ended up going with the SK Hynix P31, if Adata hadn't engaged in the commonplace bait-and-switch tactic with their Adata SX8200 Pro I might've gone with them...


----------



## Wooden Law - Black (May 25, 2022)

80251 said:


> I ended up going with the SK Hynix P31, if Adata hadn't engaged in the commonplace bait-and-switch tactic with their Adata SX8200 Pro I might've gone with them...


Even if they hadn't done bait-and-switch on the SX8200 Pro the P31 would still be better.


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2022)

Review sample is here


----------



## DrCR (May 26, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Seagate 530 looks like the standard Phison E18 + B47R combo, like half a dozen other SSDs that I've tested. Can't go wrong, if the price is right. Seems overpriced right now


Maybe introduce a new front page tag e.g. [Bread Crumbs] or some such info instead of, obviously, [Review]? Because essentially just the above plus perhaps a note that they won’t send you SSDs anymore due to your honest reviewing is something I’d both click on and appreciate on the home page.


----------



## W1zzard (May 26, 2022)

DrCR said:


> plus perhaps a note that they won’t send you SSDs anymore


they never specifically said that, so not sure if it's fair to push that narrative to our readers, they said they will get back to me  Could be just some internal bs or politics or something else, maybe they prefer to send to tiktok reviewers instead because they reach 45986478936578353 people


----------



## DrCR (May 26, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> they never specifically said that, so not sure if it's fair to push that narrative to our readers, they said they will get back to me  Could be just some internal bs or politics or something else, maybe they prefer to send to tiktok reviewers instead because they reach 45986478936578353 people


True. I’ll rephrase my thought to ‘perhaps a note that it doesn’t seem that you’ll be receiving one for review, hence the bread crumb thoughts in lieu of a review.’

Would be more content for the home page, provide more readily gleaned insight (vs forum questions) on a product that would otherwise be on the front page purely as a [Press Release], and perhaps most particularly help those that aren’t seasoned vets like Chrispy_ i.e. might buy based on no or less candid reviewing. Just a thought, for whatever it’s worth.


----------

